# Squaring Christianity with prepping



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Personally, I would love to hear viewpoints from other Christians to see how they balance the teachings of Christ with the prepping lifestyle. It is something I have wanted to discuss, but have not been willing to start a thread on topic, as I know there would be those who would probably just bash the whole idea. I mean, you can't really "love your neighbor as yourself" if you are planning to shoot anyone who comes to the door needing help. "As you do to the least of these, you do for Me." There are so many statements of love, hope, faith, and sacrificial giving that are in direct conflict with the philosophies of many preppers. Iwould really like to see how others deal with the ethical issues/conflicts and how they hope to use their preps from a Christian perspective when the SHTF. So that is a thread I would like to explore if others are willing.


Our pal RN had about the best response of all of ours, in my arrogant opinion, on the Religion thread. (Quoted above)

For me it is simple because I am not too deep of a thinker.

We do keep some preps as "give aways" for our neighbors, etc. We keep those as up to date as the preps we keep for ourselves and our family. Is it the same quality? No. But you can live on it. Mrs Inor and I have a family living next door to us that are about as exact opposite from us as you can get. But they are decent folks, work hard and have two kids. If SHTF happened tonight, we would do the best that we can to see to their well being until it begins to threaten the safety of our family.

I will sacrifice my and family's comfort to help others. I will not sacrifice our safety.

Please no troll posts as this is great topic.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

The religion I am most closely affiliated with is HUGE into prepping and helping each other. I am willing to help anyone as long as they are trying to help themselves. If that help is seen as weakness and someone tries to take advantage of or harm my family the help will end and the lead will fly.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was listening to a Conservative talk show the other day and the host is very religious. He was soliciting donations for the Nashville Rescue Mission. It is easy to dismiss the homeless as "trash", "Junkies", "losers" and any number of other pronouns, but the host, Michael DelGiorno said something that struck a chord with me. He said "Whatsoever you do to the least of these, my brothers, that you do unto me." I always thought that Christ was just complementing his host for washing his feet. I now believe that what Christ meant was that when someone begs, is in need, addicted, in pain, homeless or whatever, we should treat them as if they are Jesus himself. The lowest person, deserves our very best. We should never turn anyone in need away........Never.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe my first obligation is to God's commandments. Next is my wife and kids. Relatives and neighbors come next. I am not going to endanger my wife and kids for anyone. Help someone if possible, sure. But not at the families expense. 

The book of Genesis in the Bible that tells the lesson of 7 years of plenty followed by seven years of famine. Those that prepared, survived. Those that did not suffered immensely. No way Egypt could have stored enough for all its neighbors as well as itself although it did sell some stores to neighboring nations.


----------



## GutBag (Dec 5, 2014)

Seems to me like the natural thing to do would be to help as many people as you can afford. But I always questioned the classic bunker mentality of locking the doors. Seems like if we were really prepping smart we would be looking to have the ability to bring in valuable people. It takes a village to survive an apocalypse. No man can be everything. 

But from a church perspective, I would be real worried about finding myself in a theocracy. Historically religious governments tend to all turn into the Taliban. Government is for the here and now, religion is for the hereafter.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I personally have used the story of Jesus feeding the 5,000 as a model for my own prepping philosophy. Jesus used 5 loaves and 2 fishes to feed the crowd, with much left over. I call my preps "my loaves and fishes." I have plenty of preps, but they are only a drop in the bucket for what the real need with be with the SHTF. There are going to be so many desperate, hungry, terrified, searching people during that time. It is a tremendous leap of faith, literally - will I hide and hold my preps, or will I offer them up to God to be used to help others? God has called people to prepare for disaster - Noah and Joseph as examples. Prepping is fine; at the same time, all I have belongs to Him.

On the other hand, I will not hesitate to shoot and kill marauders who come to loot and destroy. I don't have a problem with protecting my family with the use of deadly force. But I hope and pray I will never kill the hungry mom with her kids. In my mind there is a huge difference between defense killing and murder.

As a Christian, I do not fear death. There are worse things than death - living life without purpose, or living one's life solely for one's own fulfulment, only to die in the end without making any lasting impact for good in the lives of others. I believe that each of us is placed on this earth at this time in history for a purpose. Our lives are not accidents or quirky coincidences. If SHTF during my lifetime, then there is a reason I am here, and hopefully when I die I can answer to God with a clear conscience and knowing that I did my best to live out His purpose for my life. Does that make any sense? It probably sounds like pure foolishness to many, unless you are coming from the same position of knowing that you were "bought with a price" and that your life is not your own.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think most people who think like us are generally caring, philanthropic people. I donate as much as I can when I can. When I do give I like to see it given directly to the family that needs it. I am not a fan of the "easter seals" or "salvation army" where .80$ of every $1.00 I donate goes to administrative fees and overhead and the family in need gets the $.20. I think the idea that people are less giving than they are comes from the government telling you it is not voluntary anymore. You WILL donate (in the form of taxes) and we will decide where your "donations" are best spent (after administrative fees of course). I think that anger has grown in recent years but in a SHTF scenario I think it would go away as there would be no way for the government to redistribute your preps. Charity would once again be up to you, and you would see the full effects of your generosity up close and personal. The end of the world isn't sounding so bad....


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

GutBag said:


> Seems to me like the natural thing to do would be to help as many people as you can afford. But I always questioned the classic bunker mentality of locking the doors. Seems like if we were really prepping smart we would be looking to have the ability to bring in valuable people. It takes a village to survive an apocalypse. No man can be everything.
> 
> But from a church perspective, I would be real worried about finding myself in a theocracy. Historically religious governments tend to all turn into the Taliban. Government is for the here and now, religion is for the hereafter.


I agree with you but I think this country has experienced a moral decline since actively removing god from daily living. We were founded as a judeo-christian country and lived by those ideals for a long prosperous time. More and More the atheists and the rest of the professionally offended have been stripping god out of everything because it "offends" them. This from my humble opinion leads to the death spiral of society. To live with no fear for your actions, with an absence of an omnipresent being to call you on the carpet is to live a life without morality.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Just reading through the Sermon on the Mount in Matthew 5 - 7 gives enough food for thought to last a long time. What do you, as a prepper, do with statements from Jesus like:

5:44 - "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you."
6:15 - "If you do not forgive men their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins."
6:19 - "Do not store up for yourselves treasures in heaven where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven... For where your treasure is, there your hearth will be also."
6:25 - "Do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink or wear...Seek first His kingdom and His righteousness and all these things will be given to you as well. Therefore do not worry about tomorrow..."
7:12 - "In everything, do to others what you would have them do to you."

Just for starters.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Decency is always appreciated. I fought for others most of my life. I would not in good conscience leave someone out with nothing. Doesn't mean I am a nurse maid.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Decency is always appreciated. I fought for others most of my life. I would not in good conscience leave someone out with nothing. Doesn't mean I am a nurse maid.


I totally agree, Jeep. But please don't assume that Christians are soft. Accountability and personal responsibility are very much part of most faiths, including Christianity. And before anyone thinks that we will get knocked off in the first round, be aware that there are accounts of angel armies that have intervened on behalf of God's people. Not saying that happens all the time, of course it doesn't. But there are powers greater than what we can see. The weak are not always defenseless.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Just reading through the Sermon on the Mount in Matthew 5 - 7 gives enough food for thought to last a long time. What do you, as a prepper, do with statements from Jesus like:


Boy, you do not screw around just dive into the deep end why don't ya....  Okay here is just my interpretation...



RNprepper said:


> J5:44 - "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you."


Personally, I believe that is a quote that is often taken out of context. I believe the line prior and after provides the context: "43 You have heard that it was said, 'Love your neighbor[a] and hate your enemy.' 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. "

At the time Jesus was being persecuted by the Jews. I believe this was a statement to the people to not hate the Jews. God had already blessed the Jews. I believe this was a warning to to the followers of Christ that we are forever tied to the Jewish people.

I absolutely reject that it was a call to unconditionally subjugate ourselves to anybody that shows up.



RNprepper said:


> 6:15 - "If you do not forgive men their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins."


I believe this is comment on not holding a grudge. He is stating that stating that wanting retribution on those that have done you wrong is corrosive. (That is something I struggle with every day.)



RNprepper said:


> 6:19 - "Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven... For where your treasure is, there your hearth will be also."


I believe He is definitely NOT saying throw caution to the wind. I think it is saying store our preps we use every day, not to store stuff that will never be used. He is telling us to do, what most of us do anyway; that is when stuff is nearing the end of when it can be donated, to give it to a food shelf. In other words, do not keep crap just to have it. If something is nearing its useful shelf life, give it to somebody that can use it now. But He is not telling us to not worry about our families.



RNprepper said:


> 6:25 - "Do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink or wear...Seek first His kingdom and His righteousness and all these things will be given to you as well. Therefore do not worry about tomorrow..."


I think this is another verse that is often taken out of context. I think the verse before it adds some meaning: "24 No one can serve two masters. Either you will hate the one and love the other, or you will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and money. 25 Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothes?"

I believe this is speaking more to the love of money, not the ability to feed and care for our families.



RNprepper said:


> 7:12 - "In everything, do to others what you would have them do to you."


He said exactly what He meant.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are a lot of examples in the New Testament that people can use to defend one way or another.

We learn that the poor will always be with us.

We know that we'd better have our lamp oil and not have to scurry off to procure it at the wrong time.

We know to do unto others as we would have them do unto us, though.

How do we make any coherent sense out of all of this? As is always the case, do not pull one or two verses out of the Bible to build a stand alone philosophy. In doing so, you are going it alone and leaving out the true Author.

As Christians, shouldn't we "get right" with our Dad, draw nearer to Him and in doing so, get in tune with Him? Yeah, I know, Denton talks more than what he truly is. True. I am talking from the position of one who is more fallen than a lot of people, here. I am talking to those who are like me, and not those who are better.

If we aren't in a position to help ourselves, we surely can't even begin to help others. We know that if we do not prepare to help our own, we are worse than the nonbeliever, right? Now, we prepare, and we prepare with others in mind, as well. We do this out of love and the willingness to help others, and we do this while we _work_ to draw nearer to Dad. We seek His face; we come to Him as children and not smart, smug, mature adults. After all, our thoughts are not His, just as our children's thoughts were not like ours when they were toddlers.

As we prepare, and as we seek Dad's face, we will meet us. As this happens, we begin to know things we would not have known. It isn't because we became more wily, but because He can now speak more clearly to us. That is to say, we can hear Him. You'll know when someone is a threat, and you'll know when to help. You'll also know when it is time to pick up and run as fast as you can.

I guess what I am saying is understand more than just selected verses, and get to know Dad more than just by showing up for Sunday school. It isn't intellectual, it is personal.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Boy, you do not screw around just dive into the deep end why don't ya....  Okay here is just my interpretation...
> 
> Personally, I believe that is a quote that is often taken out of context. I believe the line prior and after provides the context: "43 You have heard that it was said, 'Love your neighbor[a] and hate your enemy.' 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. "
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did not quote the entire passages, as it was too long to type, but I appreciate that you considered the contexts of the verses. Each of these passages and many more like them do indeed deserve thought and consideration as to how they apply to us in our present day and situation.
What I DON'T want to do, however, is somehow change the meaning of a passage to make it fit me or what I want it to say. It's easy to rationalize and miss the real truth of what is being said. I think Jesus summed up a lot when he told his disciples to be "as wise as serpents and innocent as doves."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Thanks. I did not quote the entire passages, as it was too long to type, but I appreciate that you considered the contexts of the verses. Each of these passages and many more like them do indeed deserve thought and consideration as to how they apply to us in our present day and situation.
> What I DON'T want to do, however, is somehow change the meaning of a passage to make it fit me or what I want it to say. It's easy to rationalize and miss the real truth of what is being said. I think Jesus summed up a lot when he told his disciples to be "as wise as serpents and innocent as doves."


Ditto that. That is why we help, fight, argue, spit, chew, whatever else at each other. We are all trying to understand.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Rn, I am a prepper and a Christian......soft is not a word any of my friends would use, unless it was a kitten


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> There are a lot of examples in the New Testament that people can use to defend one way or another.
> 
> We learn that the poor will always be with us.
> 
> ...


Well said. It is absolutely about walking with Him, knowing Him, hearing his voice on a daily basis. Yet, it is also good to wrestle with issues intellectually. Our thoughts and will help settle the truths that become anchors when everything else is shaking.

Humility. I heard it in your post. What an important part of all this. All the best laid plans and carefully planned preps can be gone in a flash - a house fire, flood, an unexpected medical situation, loss of job. But all is not lost if our hope is in someone greater.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

So I guess this goes to the question of "Why do we prep?" The obvious answers have been discussed in other threads. But is there a deeper purpose? I think everyone is sort of saying it - helping others as well as taking care of our own families. Without a deeper motivation, prepping serves no other purpose than personal survival. If it was my choice, I'd rather go out in the first wave, but I think there is sense of calling for something else- to be ready and available for others who will find themselves in desperation. Part of my preps is to have a supply of Bibles and hymn books.

That being said, if there is a pandemic flu, we are going into lockdown. No one comes in except those who first stay outside the gate for 2 weeks. It's how communities saved themselves (and therefore others as well) during the 1918 pandemic.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> The religion I am most closely affiliated with is HUGE into prepping and helping each other. I am willing to help anyone as long as they are trying to help themselves. If that help is seen as weakness and someone tries to take advantage of or harm my family the help will end and the lead will fly.





csi-tech said:


> I was listening to a Conservative talk show the other day and the host is very religious. He was soliciting donations for the Nashville Rescue Mission. It is easy to dismiss the homeless as "trash", "Junkies", "losers" and any number of other pronouns, but the host, Michael DelGiorno said something that struck a chord with me. He said "Whatsoever you do to the least of these, my brothers, that you do unto me." I always thought that Christ was just complementing his host for washing his feet. I now believe that what Christ meant was that when someone begs, is in need, addicted, in pain, homeless or whatever, we should treat them as if they are Jesus himself. The lowest person, deserves our very best. We should never turn anyone in need away........Never.


This is true, and I would love to think that there might be people out there who would apply that literally, I have yet to meet one. Personally, I will let the other set the tone. Sort of 'what you try to do will be your reward'. If someone has no weapons at the ready and makes an open approach, I am willing to listen. Someone tries to sneak in dressed in camo with weapons hot, I will do my best to discourage their approach. If I have enough to share without endangering my family's safety.

Where I have a problem is in case of an indefinite shtf situation. Where do you draw the line? How can you tell what may spell survival 5 years down the road? About the only way to satisfy the moral code of that scenario is to let the person or persons join your family. Then you truly are doing as much as a person can to honor Jesus. You truly are doing for the least what you would do for Him. I would make it clear that I expect the person to hold up his end of the load. If the person thinks they can coast, then they may find themselves back on the road. Because they would be endangering me and mine.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone involved in medicine, has an immediate need to help others, and you are commended for that. Some of us are built for other things. Denton get the religion one going. I won't be there but I feel its needed


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Matthew 6:34
Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

And the meek shall inherit the Earth. Yep 6'x3'x6'deep.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Anyone involved in medicine, has an immediate need to help others, and you are commended for that. Some of us are built for other things. Denton get the religion one going. I won't be there but I feel its needed


Agreed. Without going into details of this discussion I agree. Change my vote Denton


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not have time now to contribute to this thread... there is a great deal of good discussion already. I have somethings to insert as well. Maybe later.
Much to say - little time. 

(Hey, I'm over 40, and we always have much to say.)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> And the meek shall inherit the Earth. Yep 6'x3'x6'deep.


Know why the old sayings specified 6' deep? Because it put the corpse out of range of scavangers.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Many posts here about generosity only going so far...

John:15 12-13

12 My command is this: Love each other as I have loved you. 13 Greater love has no one than this:* to lay down one's life for one's friends*. 14 You are my friends if you do what I command.

Seems like as "preppers" we are only willing to give so much before we turn our backs on people.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The original preppers are two of my favorite Bible people: Noah and Mrs. Noah.

He came in one day from where ever he had been and announced to Mrs. Noah that he had a talk with God.

Her: Oh, you talked to God today?

Him: Yes, dear, and He told me to build a boat.

Her: A boat? You did say a boat? Here in this dry land, no pond, lake, or even a big river in sight, . . . and you are to build a boat?

Him: Yeah, . . . 450 feet long, 75 feet wide, 45 feet tall, . . . and it'll have 3 floors, a door in the side, and one window up topside.

Her: And who's going to help you?

Him: Our sons.

Her: Uhhh, . . . we don't have any children yet.

Him: We will.

Overly dramatic, . . . mebbee, . . . but Noah: 1) was warned by God, . . . 2) was given instructions by God, . . . 3) was provided with the raw materials by God, . . . and 4) had the hand of God all over his project, . . . including giving him 3 sons, 3 daughters in law (who believed enough to withstand their families disapproval), . . . and a loving, caring, believing wife who assisted him in the whole thing.

And when I step into heaven, . . . I'm looking up Mrs. Noah and giving her a big hug for the wonderful, personal, special example she has been to me through the years, . . . even when I didn't know her name. From the grave, . . . they should still inspire us to prep for the coming events.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Dwight. My favorite story as a kid and now as an adult (many would say I never grew up).


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

>If you are NOT a Christian, the below does not apply to you<

There are underlying questions in this discussion..

1. Do you REALLY believe that God is real and Jesus (Who is the Christ) is His Son
2. Do you view the 2 Main commands "Love God" and "Love your Neighbor as yourself" as COMMANDS FROM GOD
3. Do you view obedience to and being with Jesus more important then extending your life
4. Do you view this current life as only a temporary short term place
5. Do you trust that Jesus will be with you and your family unto death
6. Do you trust that Jesus will take care of and welcome your family member into his kingdom and that will be a better place
7. Do you believe that Obedience unto death is better then disobedience and a longer life on earth
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If we believe that Jesus is King then we are already DEAD to this world. We are to be Yoked with Jesus not the world. 

Now a wise man will put away food because a person that does not take care of his family is worse then a pagan and KNOWING that hard times are coming (pre-trib folks that really believe in a pre-trib rapture should just skip prepping for biblical reasons altogether).

now for me......
I will provide a meal/sandwich to anybody that shows up at my door. Even if it means my food runs out faster. Of course the folks showing up might get peanut butter and apples everyday. 
It says to give to all that ask... it does not say we have to give them everything they ask for.

I will defend my family against robbers and will meet force with force.
--------------------------------------
final thoughts

I think that this question about sharing shows a person heart more then anything else.... whenever I hear.."I WILL DO ANYTHING" to save my family... i think , ok, they will kill babies and steal food from mothers. 

If your Mother, father , Wife, Kids etc are more important to you then Jesus...
If you are willing to be disobedient to GOD in order to have a couple more days on earth...
If you will do "anything" to provide your kids a meal...

You:
A: Do not understand the Gospel and or
B: Are not really a follower and or
C: have a different Jesus and or
D: are a very immature Christian


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I believe in sharing with other people and to that end I have extra tucked away. But I always come back to a discussion started by my ethics professor. In the context here, it would go something like this: we have a SHTF event that was going to last one year. Your neighbors are not preppers and have only a few days of food in the house. They come to you and ask for food. You share your food with them and because they spread to news of your generosity, more and more people show up asking for hand outs. You gladly share with them until the point arrives where you can not afford to share anything else. So do you stop? Do you keep on giving and eventually run out of food and you are in the same boat as the non-prepper? If so, why bother prepping at all? You are all dead! Do you stop sharing and keep the rest for yourself and your family? If so, these people will starve and die. So why did you bother sharing? What do you do if they try to forcibly try to take your food, do you kill them? Now they are dead anyway. No matter what you do, these people are going to die, and maybe take you with them.

In my area, water will be a commodity worth its weight in gold. A lot of people will be dead in a week strictly from dehydration. while I am prepared with water storage to take care of my wife's and my needs for a couple of months and filtration / purification methods to work later with all the swimming pools around the area, Sharing water with my neighbors would be something I'd be hard pressed to consider. I could be out of water in a week my self. If I don't share, these people will most likely be dead in a week or so. If I do share, these people might last 2-3 weeks, but eventually they're dead anyway. If they try to forcibly take my water, should I kill them. 

In any situation, if they know I have supplies and try to take the supplies, can I afford to simply run them off at gun point. Will they stay away? I doubt it. Eventually they will be hungry / thirsty enough that they will no be turned away. If they unite and attack, they might just kill me and take the supplies. If I die, why do I bother prepping. 

Some of you may have heard of the term "Triage". Triage in EMS is the sorting of mass causalities in to groups that (1) need no medical treatment, (2) those injured but who can wait for medical treatment, (3) those injured and need medical treatment to survive, and lastly (4) those who are so injured that medical treatment can't save them. This was the whole idea of the professors discussion. Some people can't be saved and in certain situations nature must be allowed to take its course. If a SHTF event occurs, you must decide if it is something that will end quickly enough to warrant helping those who have not prepared. In a long duration event (you must decide what is long duration based on your supplies) if you try to help those who will die anyway or take you with them, why do you prep? I have always hated ethics since that discussion!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

About as bad as the - there is room in the lifeboat for ten people. Out of the twenty on this list who would you let in the lifeboat. Did that years ago in high school. Didn't like it then either.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> The religion I am most closely affiliated with is HUGE into prepping and helping each other. I am willing to help anyone as long as they are trying to help themselves. If that help is seen as weakness and someone tries to take advantage of or harm my family the help will end and the lead will fly.


I think Jeff70 and i may be affiliated with the same religon and i also agree i will help any how are willing to help themselves.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While I believe in sharing with other people and to that end I have extra tucked away. But I always come back to a discussion started by my ethics professor. In the context here, it would go something like this: we have a SHTF event that was going to last one year. Your neighbors are not preppers and have only a few days of food in the house. They come to you and ask for food. You share your food with them and because they spread to news of your generosity, more and more people show up asking for hand outs. You gladly share with them until the point arrives where you can not afford to share anything else. So do you stop? Do you keep on giving and eventually run out of food and you are in the same boat as the non-prepper? If so, why bother prepping at all? You are all dead! Do you stop sharing and keep the rest for yourself and your family? If so, these people will starve and die. So why did you bother sharing? What do you do if they try to forcibly try to take your food, do you kill them? Now they are dead anyway. No matter what you do, these people are going to die, and maybe take you with them.
> 
> In my area, water will be a commodity worth its weight in gold. A lot of people will be dead in a week strictly from dehydration. while I am prepared with water storage to take care of my wife's and my needs for a couple of months and filtration / purification methods to work later with all the swimming pools around the area, Sharing water with my neighbors would be something I'd be hard pressed to consider. I could be out of water in a week my self. If I don't share, these people will most likely be dead in a week or so. If I do share, these people might last 2-3 weeks, but eventually they're dead anyway. If they try to forcibly take my water, should I kill them.
> 
> ...


The OP is "Squaring Christianity with prepping" nothing you said above relates to the original question....

I would like to answer a few of the question you ask above...but since your post has NOTHING to do with the OP..I am not going to


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I believe Faith has alot to do with prepping without a belief in somthing good out there and that right can eventually prevail then whats the point of trying.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

So many wonderful thoughts, ideas, quotes here, one can't hurry through this, for sure. I love seeing the kindness, love and humility shining through as one of my favorite parts of God's word is the Beatitudes. Thanks for starting this; it's great.


----------

